# Ebay items to try and save a mini jack



## jdomep (Mar 1, 2008)

I saw this on another horse rescue board I chat on and thought I'd post it here too (if that's allowed?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=380001627278

Such a cute little guy


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm a little concerned that this individual doesn't seem to know some very basic stuff, that an intact male donkey is a Jack, not a stallion, that altering same is gelding, not neutering. It seems like a nice idea, but I'm doing a Betsy here, and viewing this with suspicion.




Are you sure they're on the up-and-up?


----------



## jdomep (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes ...well I know they have been quite helpful in raising funds for the horse rescue ...


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh, well then! Never mind me, I'm just paranoid!





I daresay we've got a couple of local horse rescue groups you've never heard of, too. It's just that we've had several stories lately of people collecting money for some very specific worthy cause (an unemployed woman expecting triplets, etc.) that turned out to be scams. I 'm getting downright gun-shy of anybody I don't know. I think there must be a special place in heck for people who steal in the name of charity!!


----------



## jdomep (Mar 3, 2008)

That stinks - it is such a needed cause and people take advantage - then others don't want to help



I was out the other day looking at the horses and they had +30 head of really nice horses they saved from the meat guys



I learned so much and the horses ranged in age from 2 years to 28...


----------

